# allergies and hashis



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

hello I get these episodes when once a year or so. guessing my hash hits .it's happened before and my sis and mom have both experienced it. I get nausea dizziness and then vomit badly. if I was in the city I couldnt get home unless I take some gravel or Benadryl. I get itchy ears leading up to this a migraine and sometimes hives. the endo last yr said my body becomes overstimulated due to the antibodies and because I am very sensitive it affects me alot. i have a very upset stomach like butterflies and running to the bathroom. it lasts doing a week or so then I get shaky and jittery , legs hurt like hell. then later my pulse races and I can feel my body and thyroid meds trying to fight off a panic attack. luckily the panic attacks aren't bad as my thyroid levels are within range I just increased them in sept. I feel like crying but this time the episodes don't last as long. luckily my thyroid is in range whereas years before I was all over the place. My endo said it will take time to calm down the antibodies and my nervous system is wired. so tomorrow I go to the doctor to see what can be done when the hashi hits. likely will tell me to up my paxil or take Ativan until my new dose sinks in as i heard can take six months for the body to ease up. I have cut out coffee and pop and bad food now. I won't take Ativan as gravel puts me to sleep if I'm desperate.. so sensitive. anyways that's my story. I have been 
tested for other autoimmune diseases and just have hypoglycemia. my adrenal three hr test was fine. my sis and mom have different docs and I get info from their stories as well which helps me makes sense of my symptoms as well.
I am wondering if allergy meds help the attack hence the overreaction hmmmmm I feel better when I take some at least my ears stop itching
oh the dread of the hash sickness affecting all of us and our hormones. thanks for reading


----------

